# Monday Night Open results Griggs 5-24



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Muddy, high, no fish brought in. First time that's ever happened. Next Mon is Memorial day. NO TOURNEY. So, we'll fish O'shaughnessey the following monday. My club will be tyhere and Our annual raffle will be held. Hope to see y'all there. Should be a bunch of boats.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer, where is your club going to be and when. Sorta lost me on your post??Is this a open or what?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Wolfie????? What club is you in my brother?


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Dale, yes it's the normal deal, but my club will have a quick monthly meeting there and our annual raffle ($5 for 6 tickets, 1st prize $200 galyans gift cert or cash) Many of the club members'll bring there boats and fish the open too. So, that's the Monday after memorial day at O'sh. Welcome home buddy

Trucked, Twin Rivers Bassmasters is my club.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope to be there that Monday. Haven't fished a tournament yet, well maybe because I've been in Canada so long


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, Dale you haven't missed too much with missing mine. The river's been so high every monday it's been tough, therefore boats have been shying away. Soon, when it all simmers down I expect a consistant good turnout. Last Monday I got to see my old boat. The guy I sold it to(Mike) came to Griggs. He's hooked that boat up good. I have yet to catch a monday night keeper, but anywhere else i go in my boat I've done great. I'm going to Alum this Sat for the GoodOl'Boys open.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

didn't win the good ol boys open at alum, lots of cicadas. Had a good time, caught a respectable bag of bass but nothing close to winning. I think 12.66 was winning weight.

See you all at O'Shaughnessey this mon. Should be a good one.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

See you there Rainer. Should be a better day.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

The question is, how'd you do in Upper U.S.A.? Any fish large enough to speak of? I know it was cool up there. Good to see you back too. I'll catch you probably Monday night. What time is the Tourney again? I took Lily out on Alum yesterday for a few hours and she caught a catfish that broke her 4lb line. I had to hold her arms while she was trying to fight it. It wanted to pull the rod out of her hands. Kept stripping line out on a fairly tight drag. 
She got it up to the boat after it dragged her & I all around the back deck. (Ultralights) When she saw it, she said "Holy Moley Dad look at that". We started laughing and she raised the rod while she was laughing and his head came out of the water. That was the end of that. He shook the hook out of the front of his mouth. He was a pretty good size too. Looked about 27". Big fat belly and spitting eggs all over the water. Too bad I couldn't get any pictures. I was too busy holding her in the boat. There was no way she was going to let that rod of hers go.  

Well, good to see ya back.

Later


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

tourney goes from 6-9pm. $10 per person. Sometimes I'll start 10 mins early, but i doubt that'll happen this one. My club'll be there with our annual raffle. 1st prize is $200 gift cert to Galyans or cash(you decide). They're holding the monthly meeting as well. I'm not too sure, but those club members in the meeting may have to take off some time after six depending how long meeting goes. I'm hoping they can get it out of way ahead of time. We've had meetings on the river before, but never this way(with a tourny going on) because our "nighter" was always on Wednesdays.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Rainer, do you know of anybody with an open seat?? Thanks


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Results for O'Sh 6-7
1st place mike and KennyQ 4 fish 5.89lbs
2nd place Brandon(Shakedown) and Jason 3fish 5.51lbs
3rd Dave and ??(i forget don't have list right now) 3fish 3.89lbs

BigBass 3.33pounder! Brandon and Jason very nice!


Water is calming down but still muddy.

The results are in my wifes car. Brandon? I hope you were fishing with Jason, I'm not sure. Correct I'm if I'm wrong.

18 boats 30 anglers.
See everyone at Griggs next Monday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah man...that was us. Only weighed 2 though, unless Jason snuck a gill in while I wasn't lookin 

Great time as always Rainer.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

basspro, sorry I didn't see your post in time. As far as open seats, usually just show up and hope for the best. My son broke my cell so i guess maybe next time call Gator(my partner) at 226-4099 at 5-5:15pm and we'll let you know if any singles


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer...Kevin fished with the legend, Dale Miller last night.

BTW, on our way home from OShay on 270 around Hilliard we saw someone towing a boat pulled over by the fuzz. Thought it was one of the tournament guys from last night?


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i drove by 270 just after 10pm and saw that smokeybear with a 4wheeler no boat. He must've been catchin more than i did that night.


----------



## wanna-b-angler (Apr 10, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has an open seat for this wekends open? thanks wanna-b..


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

wannabe,
that probly won't be as easy because it's a big$$ entry. probly60-75 bucks a team. I'll be at pleasanthill, or i'd for sure be there. Good luck.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

It's just too high! Someone help me let Kenny Know...He'll show up ottherwise.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

O'shay tonight see y'all there


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Results for 6-21 @ O'Shaughnessey

1st place Jim & Herb 2 fish 3.66lbs
2nd Mike & KennyQ 2 fish 1.85lbs
3rd Kenny & Paul 1 fish 1.01lb

bigbass was 1.98 Caught by Herb&Jim


muddy muddy(every tournys been mud city so far). Real Windy for 1st half then calmed down.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Rainer
Griggs tonight???


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Took the words right outta my mouth Dandi


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

yes griggies it is...hope it's finally simmered down. see you there


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Mon Nights results 4 6-28 at Griggs

1st place Rainer & Gator 5 fish 7.11lbs 
2nd Kenny & Paul 5 fish 6.00lbs
3rd Mike & Herb 5 fish 5.57lbs

BigBass Bob & Jeff 2.34lbs

That there river's settled down finally. So nice not to have to fish a super-high water mud fest for a change. Water looks good.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Will you be hosting a Mon nighter on the 5th??? Forgot to ask last night. O'Shaun? Or since Dale is up there on Sun. will you be back at Griggies????


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Dandi...which boat were you in last night?


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

I was in the red and white Nitro. I fished with Jaret. We had 2 fish. What was you in Shake?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in the red/silver Stratos...You guys went north of us after passing the island if I'm not mistaken? Next time I'll give you a shout!

Same here...we had 2 @ 3.5 i think.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes I went on up about 500 yrds past you. You started in the corner.That is were I wanted to start. Who was that that went flying past us on the way up? He needs to be reminded that Griggs is 40 mph speed limit. I was doing 39 on the GPS. He had to be doing at least 55 when he went past. 
Do we know yet if there will be a Mon. nighter on the 5th and if so were? The Sun. morning is at O'shaun.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminder noted, as that was probably me! I didn't remember seeing you at the ramp, and assumed you weren't in the tournament, and I tried keeping up with the lead boat after all the others in front of me hit their spots. Totally wasn't intentional man, and I do apologize. We only ended up with 2, and we didn't boat those until after 8pm by the construction area.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

No Shake it was Not you. This guy was a single and was in a all white boat. You went past me but that was because I had to slow up due to his wake and the wake of the ski boat that was at the constuction area were the road caved in. You were fine.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OH yeah...now I remember. I think I heard either you or Dale yell at him when he was passing in front of that feeder creek north of the island. Whew, had me worried there for a sec!


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

That guy was in a blue open bow boat with 6 kids in it. He was blowing the no wake bad comming south from up the in the river. I am talking about right after we blasted off and someone went past me 1/3 of the way up to the hyden rd bridge.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotcha...I didn't catch that, but saw the guy smashing the no-wake and heard one of you guys yellin at him. Glad he didn't mouth back, because he probably would've had a Nitro, a Stratos, and a Champion to deal with


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

yes. oshay tnight


----------

